# Trophy Ridge Sight Light and Batteries??



## bhohler (Sep 8, 2004)

I had the same problem last year so I contacted Trophy Ridge directly and they gave me another battery # to look for. So I went out and bought them and they work fine. I forget the # , so if anybody else can help you that would be great, otherwise I can get you the # after I have a chance to look when I get home tonite. Otherwise just call customer service @ Trophy Ridge and explain to them what you're looking for and they'll give you the # , They were a big help and aware of the problem when I called last year.Hope this helps!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I just took one of the old batteries with me to wally world and took it back to the jewlrey dept. and they had the right ones there. i cant remember the # off the top of head but i will look when i go home.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks. I'll give TR a call later today, and if I can't find any matches, I'll just have to use my Nitro lights  til then.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

*ttt*

Anybody else run into this issue before??


----------



## HUNTERMAGNUM (Dec 7, 2003)

Just bought new batteries for mine from Walgreens the # 392 by energizer. Paid $3.49 each. Way to much but I needed them.:wink:


----------

